# Hello, Everyone! Am I an INFP or an INFJ?



## lebon (Jun 7, 2013)

Ritsa said:


> I'm not sure that INFJs believe everything that they read. I'm sure that anyone doubts if she or he wants the truth. I found your link very interesting, though. I'm not a neurologist and it wasn't peer-reviewed, so I'll take it with a grain of salt. Nevertheless, I appreciate your help.


I wasn't implying that INFJs are that kind of people. my bad. I have a tendency to miscommunicate everything I wannna say.
what I meant was that since they are Pi dom users, they would be more open to everythying they're unsure of. 
whereas a Ji dom would eliminate anything that don't fit their internal model while still unsure about something.

this person explained it better than I could. INFJ vs INTP | Psyphics
and I'm sorry for derailing the thread, it should be INFP vs INFJ


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

You don't need to disclose information like "I love to be alone, especially to read and write."

As it has nothing to do with J vs P and you've already established that you are INFx.

J basically means that you are organized, punctual, value deadlines, value structure and more routine like.

P basically means that you are spontaneous, not as organized, don't value deadlines as much, less punctual, less structured and not routine like or dislike routine like life styles.


----------



## Ritsa (May 22, 2013)

Don't worry lebon. I certainly didn't take offense. I often have trouble communicating myself properly, too.
I wanted to explain that I was introverted, so that people wouldn't say that I was, say, an ENFJ. According to your explanation, Termus, I would be an INFJ, though my room is a little messy. Some parts of the INFJ profile don't fit me, though.


----------

